
Grace Hopper on Letterman - rbanffy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-vcErOPofQ
======
DrScump
Related article from 2014:

[https://www.wired.com/2014/10/grace-hopper-
letterman/](https://www.wired.com/2014/10/grace-hopper-letterman/)

